# Before there was the Mohawk...there was...the MULLET.



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_How cute!!
_


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

How old is Helmet? Is he a apricot and red?

Cute pics!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

LoL, Thats funny. Seems like you are having plenty of fun with hairstyles  Awsome


----------



## PomPom (Aug 8, 2008)

Helmet is adorable, i love the style


----------



## Stacydub (Sep 9, 2009)

thanks guys! 

Helmet is about 16 months old. I've been playing with his hair since I got him. I LOVE the regular poodle cuts with bows...but my boyfriend kept complaing about "He's a BOY dog!! Boy dogs don't wear bows!!!". The way I see it, boy dog or not, he's a poodle. And poodle=BOWS. So one day, I took him and got him a mohawk. And then the "left feild" haircut thing got started. 

His color...his breeder told me he was a "Cafe Latte'", but I'm thinking that she may not have known what she was talking about because I've never seen that name mentioned ont his forum. I think he's an apricot-from looking at the pics I've seen posted here, but I'm not sure.


----------

